# Fan control



## The Astroman (Jan 8, 2005)

I just bought the Akasa AK-FC-03 (http://www.akasa.com.tw/spec/fan_control/spec_ak_fc_03.htm) , but the dials at the front don't seem to be working.. They're supposed to let you choose fan speed, but they don't change anything. I tried putting one of them (don't worry, not the CPU fan) to zero, but it was still turning at 2040 RPM. Why? 

Manual says: 

"FAN 1, FAN 2, FAN 3 and FAN 4 dials: These adjust the fan speeds respectively. (Turning clockwise to increase speed.)"


----------



## calvinius (Jan 8, 2005)

i have a thermatake one already built into the case i got
have you connected the yellow wire from the fan to the fan controller as this lets you change the speed
also im not sure about your controller but mine will not let me turn the fans completely off by turning the dial to the lowest settng it just slows the fans down a lot


----------



## The Astroman (Jan 8, 2005)

Go here.


----------



## The Astroman (Jan 8, 2005)

All fans (except one, the one on the side panel who only has molex connector) have a yellow wire which I plugged into extension cables who then are connected to the rheobus.


----------



## The Astroman (Jan 9, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## Geoff (Jan 12, 2005)

Try reconnecting the cables and retrace there path to make sure you have everything connected properly. See if the manufactureres manual/website has anything that might help you.


----------



## The Astroman (Jan 13, 2005)

They (all except for CPU fan) end in a 4-pin molex which I can't plug into my Akasa, so I need to purchase 4 to 3-pin adapters, right??


----------

